
Pure Storage to Acquire Portworx - el_duderino
https://www.purestorage.com/company/newsroom/press-releases/pure-storage-acquires-portworx.html
======
ferrantim
Portworx employee here. Excited about joining Pure! Great company, amazing
support and very product- and innovation driven.

